# How long and how many? yellow lab holding



## beginnercichlidkeeper (Dec 24, 2008)

I just moved my labs into a bigger tank with some other cichlids and now one of the females is holding. I noticed that she had not eaten for two days and stayed hiding. As soon as I realized she was holding, I separated her off with a tank divider. I am wondering if this was too soon? I read somewhere that the eggs are not fertilized right away. How long will she hold the eggs until she spits them out, and how many fry should I expect? Thanks in advance.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

28 days and 6 to 25 fry depending on size of female.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Eggs are fertilized during the spawning process. Sometimes, if the eggs aren't fertilized, a mom will usually spit or swallow them within the first week. New or first time moms will sometimes not hold to fruition even if they are fertilized.

It's fine that you moved her, and probably less stressful for her.

First clutches are usually smaller than subsequent clutches. I think the largest clutches I've ever had from my full size adult Yellow labs were 30-35. If this is her first time, don't expect that many!

They hold usually from 21- 28 days, sometimes longer, sometimes less.


----------



## beginnercichlidkeeper (Dec 24, 2008)

I was watching my female this morning and all of the sudden she just spit out four eggs! I could see something that looked almost like steam coming out of her gills! I noticed a fuzzy, flemmy type of sac floating at the top of the water. She is still holding onto some eggs, but what will become of the ones that she spit early? As far as I know she has only been holding for maybe a week.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It may be that those eggs weren't fertilized, or it could be that none of them are fertilized. If they aren't, she will dispose of the rest of them soon.

Or, another possible theory is that she had too many to comfortably hold for the full term, so she got rid of a few.

I've noticed with some of my females the mouth size seems to go down a bit over the first week. I've always wondered if they are eating some of them for nourishment, or just spitting them out because they weren't properly fertilized.


----------



## beginnercichlidkeeper (Dec 24, 2008)

It looks like she sucked them back up because they aren't there anymore. I noticed the mouth size is smaller too. This is her first time so it will be interesting to see what happens. Thanks for all of the feedback.


----------



## beginnercichlidkeeper (Dec 24, 2008)

My female has been separated for 4-5 days now. I have seen her spit the eggs out twice and suck them back up. She is still not eating, but I can't see any eggs in her mouth anymore and her "pouch" is almost non-existant. I just set up a 20g tank to move her into, but I am afraid that maybe she ate all of the eggs, and this work was pointless. This was her first time, do you think I should just let her back in with the other fish?


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

i just noticed that my yellow lab is holding as well. would it be a good idea to take her out asap or just leave her in the main tank for 2 weeks then put her in another smaller tank


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

I would leave her in the tank for some reason imo they do better in the main tank then by themsleves. Whenever I separated they seem to always spit them out. As for them spiting on their fist attempt. I just recieved kingsizei not to long ago and as soon as I recieved them the spawned and held to full term but I have learned it is dependant on the variant. My lab mbamba seem to always spit but my hongis, and kingsizei held for full term.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

now that yo uguys mention it, I did notive that the bump has gone down a bit since my female holding. it;s been about 1.5 weeks, so i hope she will hold to term now. i separated her into a 30 gallon on her own.

only time will tell. 
because it;s is just her, and there is very little bioload, i dont think i should do as many water changes and stress her out.

i have a 30 gallon AC and another no name 40 - 60 gallon filter on there.


----------

